# Betta I saw at Petco I NEED DRAGON



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw a blue dragon with red fins omg i cant i need him!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd say,get it!!
Post pics for us if you got it.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

We all understand what you are going through.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Idk how to get back to that place! I need it


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i already have a dragons ..... but i want more!! XD
i would get him though


----------



## Knitterly (Jun 3, 2012)

you and I are in the same boat..... I saw a turquoise and orange dragon and want him. LOL.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@Fabian, I want yours in your AVI!!!!


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I have:
1 black dragon with red wash male
1 red dragon male
1 black dragon male
1 yellow dragon with white dragon scaling male
1 black dragon female
1 black marble dragon female
1 copper marble dragon female
1 bright orange dragon with blue dragon scaling female

And I plan in breeding.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

you mean like this guy? 
<---

he started out a sick little thing but I got him up to snuff


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> @Fabian, I want yours in your AVI!!!!


Too bad he died a week ago.  But i still have his babies :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw 3 white hm males the other day at Petsmart. I wanted one so bad!!


----------

